# Looking for club: Cherokee, Bartow, Dawson, Pickens, Lumpkin, or Hall Counties



## CharrDad (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm a mature, conservation-minded, safe, and ethical hunter looking for a long-term club home in the North Ga area. I live in Forsyth county and am hoping to find something within an hour's drive. I'm mainly interested in smaller clubs 5-15 folks but will consider larger organizations if the rules are well thought out and the acres-per-head are reasonable.
Whatcha got?


----------



## CharrDad (Oct 20, 2020)

TTT


----------



## CharrDad (Nov 28, 2020)

TTT


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 15, 2020)

Right there with ya...


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Dec 23, 2020)

Yep me too !!!


----------



## TJay (Dec 24, 2020)

Following


----------



## cardcutter (Dec 27, 2020)

Following


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 29, 2020)

3 of us are also looking.


----------



## CharrDad (Dec 29, 2020)

Well, it looks like we have a quorum. Hopefully, something will shake loose.


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Dec 30, 2020)

Just a thought why dont you 4 or 5 gentlemen meet for a lunch one day or dinner  and try to see if you could set up your own club.....Seeing if you could hunt together as a club with the rules and then the real big job of finding a lease thats agreeable with all


----------



## CharrDad (Jan 1, 2021)

Yup, not a bad idea, coolbreezeeroho...


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Jan 3, 2021)

If we can find something, my 3 man group is interested.  Text me if you like. 678/910-2600.


----------



## CharrDad (Jan 16, 2021)

TTT


----------



## CharrDad (Jan 23, 2021)

TTT


----------



## CharrDad (Jan 30, 2021)

TTT


----------



## CharrDad (Feb 9, 2021)

Still looking...


----------



## Ben1100Mag (Feb 17, 2021)

Me Too


----------



## SLa2Ga (Mar 11, 2021)

I hope it works out. I'm also in Cherokee, looking for hog land.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Mar 11, 2021)

Always looking


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2021)

Have y’all thought about stopping by at hunting camps and asking. That’s the way it was done before internet


----------



## longrangedog (Mar 21, 2021)

I have 260 acres in Lumpkin County just south of the Chattahoochee NF. It has Nimblewill Creek and Etowah River. On the northern border you can access the CNF by walking across the property line. There is no CNF road in the immediate area which makes the CNF land difficult to access from the NF side. The NF land is almost like private land for users of my property. Access to my property is private road off hwy 52. Plenty of deer, hogs, turkey, coyotes, squirrels. Decent road system throughout best with 4WD. Looking to lease for coming hunting season for 10K.


----------



## longrangedog (Mar 21, 2021)

Price is high for 260 acres but reasonable when you add the national forest access.


----------



## CharrDad (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks, longrangedog. I really like that area and love the idea of NF access. Unfortunately, the price per acre is way outta my range.


----------



## HunterDoug (Mar 27, 2021)

How much do you want for a lease for 1 year w options on 5 years????


----------



## HunterDoug (Mar 28, 2021)

I could be interested at a lower rate.  $17.30 / acre is out of my budget.


----------



## CharrDad (Mar 28, 2021)

TTT: Still looking for a good club or lease in these areas.


----------



## CharrDad (Mar 28, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> My math says $10k / 260 ac = $38+per acre.


Yup, that was what I came to as well.


----------



## CharrDad (Apr 7, 2021)

TTT


----------



## CharrDad (Dec 12, 2021)

TTT for 2022


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2021)

Looking as well….


----------



## Prazor1 (Jan 7, 2022)

Looking for land as well. Have about 5 guys interested.


----------



## CharrDad (Jan 16, 2022)

TTT


----------



## JR213 (Jan 24, 2022)

same here also looking for a good club to call home


----------



## kwabena (Jan 25, 2022)

Same here but the only one I know of is in Henry but I'm not sure about their open spots


----------



## JR213 (Feb 20, 2022)

Anybody hear of any clubs needing members


----------



## fishblister (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm in the same boat, responsible hunter looking for a club or lease.


----------



## Prazor1 (Feb 21, 2022)

longrangedog said:


> I have 260 acres in Lumpkin County just south of the Chattahoochee NF. It has Nimblewill Creek and Etowah River. On the northern border you can access the CNF by walking across the property line. There is no CNF road in the immediate area which makes the CNF land difficult to access from the NF side. The NF land is almost like private land for users of my property. Access to my property is private road off hwy 52. Plenty of deer, hogs, turkey, coyotes, squirrels. Decent road system throughout best with 4WD. Looking to lease for coming hunting season for 10K.


Is this still available?


----------



## longrangedog (Feb 21, 2022)

Not available


----------

